# Need to find a doctor in Calgary!!!



## Twist

Hey there all,

I am back in Canada now, in Ontario, and spoke with my doctor this morning and they said that they usually don't see pregnant women until they are at 12 weeks. I am 9 and a half now and haven't seen ANYONE yet and I am getting anxious... I will be arriving in Calgary at 11 weeks and I am worried now that by the time I find a Doctor to see me that I will be far beyond 12 weeks!!! 

For all the Calgary ladies out there, could any of you give me any advice on ... well,... anything??? This is my first child and I don't really know what I need to do. Can I just see any family doctor for this or should I be looking especially for an obstrytician, or should I just go to a womens health clinic?? Any advice on where to go or what places to avoid?? I will be living in Southern Calgary, in the community of Midnapore right by Fish Creek Park if that helps at all.

Thanks !!!! 

I am going crazy trying to look all this stuff up, but without knowing the area it is very daunting. I would like to start calling places now so I can hopefully see someone a week after I arrive and I fear that if I leave it until I get there that I won't be able to see anyone until Christmas!

~Twist


----------



## codegirl

Wish I could help, but I only have information for Edmonton. Hopefully a Calgary members picks this thread up.


----------



## brownhairedmom

Normally, as far as I know(this is what we do here)...you go to your family doctor once a month until 28 weeks, then they refer you to an obgyn. I would start looking for a doctor to ensure you have an appointment made. There is a website you can check that patients rate their doctors and give opinions on them. I _believe_ its www.ratemds.com but you might want to google it and find it. I'm trying but of course nothing will load for me right at this second.


----------



## BlackBerry25

I went to a family doctor who then referred me to an OBGYN.


----------



## codegirl

I was refered to an OB/GYN and saw her when I was about 20 weeks. I decided to go with a clinic that has GPs that have an "interest" in OB. This means my appointments are longer, not as rushed and all my questions have time for good answers. I love love love my clinic.

If something happens that puts me at a higher risk, they do have an OB/GYN that would take over my case, so I'm not worried on that end.

My own Family Doctor won't touch OB with a 10 foot pole, he's pretty funny about it.


----------



## moose

Sorry it has been years since we lived in Calgary. I hope you can find someone.


----------



## Sweetie

Try calling around to the OB clinics. That's what I did and when they ask about a referral try telling them that you don't have a local doctor to do a referral so can they please take you on. 

https://host.softworks.ca/AGate3/client/cpsa/custom/findaphysician/medical_results.asp?st=A

This is a link from the Alberta Medical Directory I went ahead and short listed the OBGY for you.


----------



## Twist

Wow!! Thank you all so much!!!! It is so great to have such support on here!!! I will get right on it and hopefully find a doctor soon.

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi!
I'm in Calgary!
My GP also flatly refuses to do any prenatal, so I got a referral to a fabulous clinic through another doctor friend of mine. It is way across town for you (far NW), but they are so excellent - I can't recommend them highly enough. If you are interested, PM me and I will send you all the contact info.
I have no idea if/when/how they take on anyone, or if you need a referral, or what, but at least you'll be able to get started. They usually don't start seeing patients until you are 24 weeks, but they will be able to help you find a doc for all appointments, meanwhile.
It is brutal finding a family doctor in this city. Brace yourself for a long search and try to stay positive. It took me almost two years.


----------



## victoria

Hi,

I really need to find an OB/GYN in Calgary too. The clinic you mentioned sounds great....do you mind giving the name, or number? I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Twist

Hi Victoria,

I am being seen by the South Cagary Maternity Clinic, I know they only see people in the south and I'm not sure where you are located, but they have been AMAZING!!!! I came to Calgary at 11 and a half weeks and phoned so many places and found little help, but then one of the walk in clinics recomended them and I am so greatful. They are overseeing all my maternity care, and will continue care for me and the baby until 6 weeks postpartum there are five female doctors who rotate in the clinic, and one of the will deliver our baby at Rockyview hospital. Everyone at the clinic (Doctors, nurses, receptionists) are always so cheerful and nice and I feel sooooo taken care of!!!

Here is their information:

South Calgary Health Centre - Primary Care Network - Maternity Clinic

31 Sunpark Plaza SE, Calgary, Alberta T2X 3T2 
403-943-9462 

and here's some info I found on them:
https://www.calgaryhealthregion.ca/pcp/121_southpcnhome.htm

Hope that helps :)


----------



## kellydee

Hi Sarahkka..... I'm new to Calgary and just recently found out that I'm expecting.... I'm in the NW side..... I was wondering what clinic you were talking about in this area???? I tried to pm you but I don't have a clue how to use this site.... lol.... I'm a newbie.... Thanks so very much :)


----------

